# Bin Scab



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes, Woody is fond of the bathroom trash can. He loves to get out toilet paper :yuck: and shred it. We try to remember to shut the door, but the minute we forget, he is right on top of it. He is getting better, I hope that soon he will grow out of it (he is almost 9 months old).

Thanks for the funny story!


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

All of our garbages have to be up on the tables or dressers if they aren't in the cupboards. For the main bathroom we have a garbage can that has a lid. Since the main bathroom is also the main library :lol: the books that sit on the garbage can keep it nice and secure. 

I've also found out that I can NOT sort my laundry and then go out of the house and leave MOJO. He loves the crotch of anything!!!!! :uhoh: When he was a puppy my DH lost a few good pairs of jeans that were waiting to be laundered. If I put dirty clothes in the basket instead of the hamper (which has a lid) I was going out shopping for underclothes! YUCK!!!!

Both my guys also love to follow me in to the bathroom. It's not like I can give them a treat in there!!!!!!!:yuck: If they see me flossing my teeth they are soooo attentive! Go figure!:doh: 

Aren't they just priceless!


----------

